# Hedman Headers



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Purchased headers already without figuring out clearances. They are full length going into 67 GTO with Dearborn 3spd toploader tranny and aftermarket high torque mini starter. Any heads up re this fit as far as oil filter or any other clearance issues. Engine is stock 400 with 670 heads. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I ran the Hedman 1 3/4" 4-tubes in '67 & '69 GTO bracket cars, with 400 & 455. Never had any problems with the headers. 

Also ran Hedman 1 3/4" 4-tubes in our 1st & 2nd gen Birds. Always liked 'em.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Great information bigD. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Dano628 (Jun 18, 2019)

I realize they aren’t the same year . On my 70 GTO 461 Eheads with Hedmans I had to move the proportioning valve to clear the headers.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Drums all around so no proportioning valve.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

I stand corrected. Proportioning or distribution block is on a 67 GTO with all wheel drums. It's on the inside of the frame rail right next to where the Hedmans are. Moving that block and rerouting lines from the master cylinder to and from it. The rag joint on the standard steering box also interfers with headers so making clearance there as well. 'Z' bar, starter and oil filter clear np. Will wrap the high torque mini starter anyway.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

i had to heavily modify my 1 3/4 hedman header flanges to access the bolts, particularly the bolts between cyl 5-7 and 6-8. these headers were longer than normal. this was on iron heads on a 1965. also clearanced for the rag joint. the brake line from the master cylinder to the distribution block was very close but didn't touch


----------

